# Made me laugh XD



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

:rofl: 

^ That was me when seeing the last part.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh wow how awesome is this...lololol...Love it !!!!! Thanks Fazzle !!!!!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL! Can I share this? xD


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

Go ahead  Its not mine and i didnt see a disclaimer anywhere


----------



## LizardFish (Sep 19, 2012)

Hahaha that is hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Source: http://iron-gibbet.deviantart.com/


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

lol when dealing with sick goldfish all night this is what I needed! cheered me up


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Haha this is great!!! What an awesome idea!


----------

